# Advice - empty follicle on 1st clomid cycle



## Bex (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi,
not sure if anyone can help. A friend of mine is currently on her 1st clomid cycle and had her 1st scan yesterday. She was told that the follicle was large but empty, as you can imagine she is devasted and thinking it's over for her. I had clomid myself several times but it was a few years ago and i can't remember all details. 
Can anyone help, thanks
Becky


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bex,

Not sure what advice to give as I wasn't aware that they can tell whether the follicle is empty from ultrasound.  I have follicle scans every month and they have never commented on this with me.  

If it's any consolation, I didn't ov on my first month of Clomid but I have ov'd on the second and third month.

Tell her not to give up hope just yet (easier said than done I know)

Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Not sure I can really offer much advice as I too was unaware that an ultrasound would be able to detect whether the follicle contained an egg...when I've had follicle tracking scans, the images of follicles just look like black holes/masses on the ovary.

Its true that not all follicles will contain an egg, although most usually will. It could just be that this cycle, the follicle grew but this particular one didn't contain an egg but subsequent ones will.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

so do all you have regular us scans since starting clomid, cos i havent had any since they found I had PCOS or is this a thing that varies from area to area, i have a feeling my whole care is being mismanaged as i am having to chase up drs about my clomid dose and blood test results and last time I saw gynae was october last year and they have never asked for me to have regular scans whilst i have been on clomid.  Am even contemplating getting a loan n going private so things are done properly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi FoxyDebs

I think its very much down to your particular consultant and/or hospital as they all have different procedures & processes...unfortunately I think its also down to funding as follicle tracking scans & blood tests cost money so if under NHS then some areas may offer this whilst others dont. You'll find there are many women who have no follicle tracking scans or monitoring whilst on clomid, whilst others may have this for only the first month on clomid...and others will have more regular monitoring.

We (my DP & me) are actually private so we basically pay for whatever we want. Even though we pay privately I still have to request my blood test results. I don't have PCOS & ovulate naturally but was on clomid to boost - basically to release more eggs...I had scans for first 3mths on clomid but didn't feel the need on the next 3mths (took for 6mths & last cycle was in Dec)...I had blood tests before clomid & then 2 whilst on it - on my 1st & 4th cycles.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

